

House Shoots Down Bill Stopping Employers From Demanding Your Facebook Password - radley
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/28/house-shoots-down-bill-that-would-have-stopped-employers-from-demanding-your-facebook-password/

======
naner
I always thought this bill sounded pretty stupid. Is this really the type of
thing we need Congress to get involved with?

~~~
read_wharf
I'd rather they spend time on this instead of substantive issues, because they
don't seem to be doing all that well on substance.

Give 'em something to play with, and maybe they'll stop bothering us.

